# US Military Aircraft Serial Numbers



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2008)

Ive known about these sites for a while but thought I would share them. If you are looking for info on US aircraft serial numbers this is probably one of the best online sources for all years of aircraft. It is continually being updated. 

USAAS-USAAC-USAAF-USAF
USAAS-USAAC-USAAF-USAF Aircraft Serial Numbers--1908 to Present

Navy and Marine Aircraft
US Navy and US Marine Corps Aircraft Serial Numbers and Bureau Numbers--1911 to Present

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2008)

In a lot of ways, that has become THE only source for A/C serials.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2008)

evangilder said:


> In a lot of ways, that has become THE only source for A/C serials.



I diffenently agree, It is a handy site.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2008)

I have used it on many occasions.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are some great sites wow that guys done his homework!


----------



## A4K (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those Micdrow! ALOT of information in there!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 16, 2008)

Cheers micdrow!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome!

My Blackhawks SN is listed in there!


----------



## akdavis (Mar 11, 2010)

Crap! After many years, they are gone! An invaluable resource lost.


----------



## mcoffee (Mar 12, 2010)

akdavis said:


> Crap! After many years, they are gone! An invaluable resource lost.



Not gone - just a change in internet providers. The new root address is here:
Joe Baugher's Home Page

USAAS-USAAC-USAAF-USAF Aircraft Serial Numbers--1908 to Present
US Navy and US Marine Corps Aircraft Serial Numbers and Bureau Numbers--1911 to Present


----------

